# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Le Festival de Cannes : Opportuniste ?

## dragonno

Salut,
D'abord une petite remarque presque hors sujet :
Je remarque que c'est *la 66 me* dition du festival et que cette dition comme par hasard ne prsente que des films faisant l'loge de la dcadence.

J'aime beaucoup le cinma du fat qu'un film cela distrait, fait voyager, rver parfois.
Mais j'ai remarqu que certains dirigeants (qui sait qui ils sont ?) du festival de cannes utilisent souvent le cinma pour envoyer un message politique clair  ceux qu'il considre comme ses ennemis politiques.

Par exemple quand l'actualit tait trs forte concernant l'Iran le festival a rcompens un cinaste iranienne, et l'actualit en ce moment tant l'homo-sexualit le festival rcompense un film sur deux lesbiennes.
Je pense que ce n'est pas un hasard mais une nette volont rpte  chaque dition du festival.
Utiliser le cinma  des fins politiques je trouve que ce n'est pas bien, cet art doit rester une source de plaisir et de distraction et non un vecteur d'ides politiques.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est le jury qui dcide de qui a la palme d'or.
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/qui-sont-...es_324956.html

----------


## dragonno

En effet, c'est le jury mais la concidence est l,  chaque fois, c'est comme les producteurs de plus belle la vie, qui se servent de leur srie pour envoyer un message social-politique.

Alors que se passe-t-il ? Le jury est il manipul par on ne sait qui ?

----------


## ManusDei

Le jury est  Cannes, en France, et doit bien entendre parler de ce qui agite la France  l'instant T. L, le projet d'ouverture du mariage et de l'adoption pour les couples homosexuels. Ca influence "naturellement" le jury, pas besoin d'y voir une manipulation.

En fait, je me dis que si il n'y avait pas eu de manif dimanche, et que les opposants  la loi avaient arrt de monopoliser l'acutalit (et que donc on serait passs  autre chose), bah la palme d'or serait peut-tre alle  un autre film car le jury aurait plus entendu parler de la Syrie que du mariage homo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

Je le vois plutt comme a aussi.
C'est plus l'actualit qui influence le festival que l'inverse. Bien que l'inverse arrive parfois.
Des films o il y a des lesbiennes et/ou des gays, il en sort toutes les semaines par exemple. Il est donc statistiquement normal qu'il y en ait au festival.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le Festival est ancr dans l'poque et c'est assez normal que les films slectionns et prims traitent des grands sujets du moment.

Les *rac*tions suscites par le mariage pour tous en France, ont t relayes dans le monde entier, et, je pense, que voir la France (enfin une frange ractionnaire), un pays souvent montr en exemple comme le pays des droits de l'homme (et qui, aussi incroyable que cela paraisse, le revendique encore) se dchir sur un sujet qui est une banalit dans de nombreux pays, a a du marquer les esprits dans le monde entier (incomprhensions somme toute assez normale).

On ajoute  cela que le monde du cinma (et du spectacle en gnral) est assez ouvert en ce qui concerne l'homosexualit.
Je pense que le choix du jury est logique.

N'ayant pas vu le film, ni les autres films en comptition, je ne puis donner un avis sur le choix du jury.

Mais, bon, j'avoue que ce choix m'a beaucoup plu. Une bonne claque aux rac' franais qui nous font honte depuis des mois...  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Le Festival est ancr dans l'poque et c'est assez normal que les films slectionns et prims traitent des grands sujets du moment.


En mme temps, la slection se veut avant-gardiste et courageuse. L, on est un peu dans le mivre et le convenu, non? D'abord, l'homosexualit au cinma, c'est tout sauf d'avant garde, ensuite le traitement qui semble en tre fait dans ce film est d'une grande banalit ("alors ce serait une fille qui dcouvrirait qu'elle est homo", c'est beau, on dirait le pitch d'un film de Luc Besson). Compare au Talentueux mr Ripley, ou  Brokeback Mountain, ou encore my beautiful launderette. Et note le ct gentillet du casting : des filles, parce que l'homosexualit fminine passe mieux, jeunes et jolies de milieux duqus (on va quand mme pas montrer des prolos et des moches), et une histoire avec laquelle on ne peut tre contre. On a vu plus engag...

En fait, j'ai l'impression que le Festival essaye dsesprment d'exister, de ne pas devenir trop ringard. Le cinma d'auteur est un peu pass de mode, les films "engags" ne le sont gure, acteurs et cinastes vivent dans une bulle, tout ceci brasse normment d'argent, alors on essaye de faire "socital", et de susciter de petites polmiques, parce que a fait vendre, la polmique...

Ca me rappelle quelque chose, tiens...




> Mais, bon, j'avoue que ce choix m'a beaucoup plu. Une bonne claque aux rac' franais qui nous font honte depuis des mois...


Une fois de plus, a ne convaincra que les convaincus, le milieu du cinma nous montre qu'il est plutt dans le camp des pro, a n'tonnera personne, et a ne fera pas changer d'avis un anti.

Francois

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je remarque que c'est *la 66 me* dition du festival et que cette dition comme par hasard ne prsente que des films faisant l'loge de la dcadence.


Bonjour,
Tu as *vraiment* besoin de te faire soigner, ou alors, c'est de l'humour au quel je suis insensible. ::cfou::

----------


## tesla

> ...comme par hasard ne prsente que des films faisant l'loge de la *dcadence*.


 ::roll:: 
C'est assez consternant d'utiliser ce terme 




> ....cet art doit rester une source de plaisir et de distraction et non un vecteur d'ides politiques.


Oh a alors ! Ca serait bien la 1ere fois hein.
Et les livres pareil, a doit faire rver mais surtout pas vhiculer d'ides politiques et d'ides tout court. On ne sait jamais...

----------


## r0d

J'en profite pour passer une petite remarque. 
Ce week-end il y a eu encore une manif contre le mariage gay en France. Par curiosit, et comme je le fait souvent, j'ai pluch les sites de droite (blogs et sites d'info) et lu attentivement articles et commentaires. Comme souvent, lefigaro.fr dresse un assez bon panorama de la question. Et la plupart des commentaires porte non pas sur le fond du problme, mais sur les violences policires. Quelques citations (parmi les commentaire du figaro en ligne) pour donner la temprature:




> La France devient une dictature comme l'URSS sous Brejneiv.





> Notre dmocratie s'en va, a devient proccupant.
> Bientt l'inquisition!!





> Cette bonne vieille rpression socialiste, il ne manquait que les chars, faon place Tian'anmen...


Tout a pour quelques interpellations, un bless chez les manifestants, et 31 blesss du ct de la police.

Or, il est intressant de noter que, depuis 15 ans, les violences policires en France sont pointes du doigt par beaucoup d'organismes. 18 dcs impliquant des policiers en 2012. Sous Sarkozy, la moindre petite manifestation pacifique tait disperse  coup de flash ball, lacrymos, tonfa et garde  vue.

Question: pourquoi n'a-t-on jamais lu la moindre petite critique contre ces violences policires lorsqu'on tait sous gouvernement de droite?

----------


## Loceka

> Question: pourquoi n'a-t-on jamais lu la moindre petite critique contre ces violences policires lorsqu'on tait sous gouvernement de droite?


Euh... autant je suis d'accord avec ce que tu cris en gnral, autant l tu y vas un peu fort.

Les rpressions et les violences policires durant les manifs "sous Sarkozy" on en a quand mme pas mal entendu parler (a a mme russi  se frayer un chemin jusqu' moi, c'est pour dire).

Donc oui, a n'est pas nouveau, a n'est pas propre  ce gouvernement socialiste, mais ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'on en entend parler.  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Donc oui, a n'est pas nouveau, a n'est pas propre  ce gouvernement socialiste, mais ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'on en entend parler.


En fait ma question n'tait pas claire.
Je voulais dire que, sur les sites et blogs de droite, que je lis beaucoup, on ne lisait pas la moindre critique des violences policires avant les "manifs pour tous". Pourquoi ces gens de droite ne s'indignent de ce fait, que maintenant? A l'poque, ces violences taient souvent ignores, mais parfois justifies.
Et dans ma qute pour comprendre mes contemporains, je m'interroge srieusement sur les raisons de tels comportements.

----------


## gangsoleil

> D'abord, l'homosexualit au cinma, c'est tout sauf d'avant garde


L'homosexualite tout court en fait. Mais tout le monde ne semble pas au courant.





> "alors ce serait une fille qui dcouvrirait qu'elle est homo", c'est beau, on dirait le pitch d'un film de Luc Besson


Film adaptee d'une bande dessinnee (Le bleu est une couleur chaude, prix du public a Angouleme en 2011, interview de l'auteure blog de l'auteure). C'est sur, c'est plausible, ca raconte une histoire "de tous les jours". Toutes les histoires vraies ne sont pas invraissemblables.

Et puisque tu parles de pitch de films, comment resumerais-tu les tres grands films reconnus de tous, que ce soit ceux avec le plus d'oscars, ceux de Fritz Lang, de Capra ou de n'importe quel realisateur ?
Films aux 11 oscars : 
Ben Hur : un prince condamne prepare son retour et sa vengeance. Youpi, un scenario que l'on s'empresse d'etudier dans les cours de literature tellement il est riche.Titanic : un pauvre tombe amoureux d'une riche sur un bateau qui va couler.Le seigneur des anneaux, tome 3. Peut-etre le scenario le plus aboutit ?Autant en emporte le vent : Encore une histoire d'amour impossible. La aussi, un scenario tres tres evolue, qui nous remue le cerveau.
On peut continuer avec les plus vus en france (Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis, la grande vadrouille, ...) ou n'importe quel autre critere. 




> On a vu plus engag...


C'est quoi plus engage ? En quoi un film doit etre engage pour etre bon ?
Et puis pour reprendre ton argument sur le scenario : C'est quoi le lien entre un scenario "intelligent" et un film engage ?




> Une fois de plus, a ne convaincra que les convaincus, le milieu du cinma nous montre qu'il est plutt dans le camp des pro, a n'tonnera personne, et a ne fera pas changer d'avis un anti.


Bah oui, il faut du temps pour faire evoluer les mentalites. Mais plus on parle du sujet (quel qu'il soit), plus il y a de chances que les gens qui considerent que c'est une maladie (par exemple), se rendent compte de leur erreur, ou deviennent minoritaire, et surtout arretent de casser les pieds aux autres.
Ce n'est pas en ne faisant rien que ca va aller mieux.




> En fait, j'ai l'impression que le Festival essaye dsesprment d'exister, de ne pas devenir trop ringard.


Je crains qu'il ne le soit depuis tres tres longtemps.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une fois de plus, a ne convaincra que les convaincus, le milieu du cinma nous montre qu'il est plutt dans le camp des pro, a n'tonnera personne, et a ne fera pas changer d'avis un anti.


C'est clair. Mais, il est difficile (voir impossible de convaincre de telles personnes).




> En fait ma question n'tait pas claire.
> Je voulais dire que, sur les sites et blogs de droite, que je lis beaucoup, on ne lisait pas la moindre critique des violences policires avant les "manifs pour tous". Pourquoi ces gens de droite ne s'indignent de ce fait, que maintenant? A l'poque, ces violences taient souvent ignores, mais parfois justifies.
> Et dans ma qute pour comprendre mes contemporains, je m'interroge srieusement sur les raisons de tels comportements.


En mme temps, Le Figaro est un "journal" li  l'UMP alors, bon. Tout ce qu'a fait Sarko est bien, tout ce que fait Hollande est nul. Aprs, que l'on se pose la question : "Le Figaro est-il un journal ou une plaquette de propagande UMP ?"... 

Enfin, au moins ce "mariage pour tous" aura eu comme principal intrt d'occuper l'UMP. Comme ils n'ont d'autres projets que de se choisir un candidat (moi, moi, moi, moi, moi, moi,....) pour 2017, l au moins ils ont pu donner leur avis sans se taper dessus. Quoique, NKM, qui tait pour,  fait la btise de le dire, du coup, elle ne serait plus la candidate idale pour la mairie de Paris.  ::mouarf:: 

Allez, on retourne sur le ring messieurs-dames, et on se tape dessus. Qui pour l'UMP ? Qui pour Paris ? Qui pour 2017 ? Allez! Allez! 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> En mme temps, Le Figaro est un "journal" li  l'UMP alors, bon. Tout ce qu'a fait Sarko est bien, tout ce que fait Hollande est nul. Aprs, que l'on se pose la question : "Le Figaro est-il un journal ou une plaquette de propagande UMP ?"...


Cette explication ne me suffit pas.
Tout d'abord, ma remarque ne s'applique pas qu'au figaro, mais  l'ensemble de l'opinion de droite, du centre jusqu' l'extrme droite.
Ensuite, sur nombre de sujets, la gauche (PS) et la droite (UMP) institutionnelles sont d'accord. Sur l'conomie, sur une certaine vision de l'tat, des fonctions rgaliennes ou de la rpublique. En fait, le PS et l'UMP sont d'accord  peu prs sur tout, la distinction se fait au niveau de la morale.
Or, sur ce sujet prcis (celui de l'usage de la violence par les forces de l'ordre), j'observe un clivage que je ne parviens par  expliquer, ni dans le fond ni dans la forme.

edit: je prcise car j'ai peur d'tre mal compris. Bien que je sois de gauche, je ne pense pas que les "gens de droite" soient stupides ou mauvais. Ils ont juste une autre vision des choses, que je respecte et que j'essaie de ne pas juger et de comprendre. Ce que je remarque dans cette histoire de violence policire, c'est que des gens, dont l'opinion m'intresse et que j'estime, semblent souffrir d'une sorte d'aveuglement collectif. Mais ce n'est pas a; a ne peut pas tre a; il doit y avoir une raison. Quelque chose m'chappe.

----------


## Invit

> L'homosexualite tout court en fait. Mais tout le monde ne semble pas au courant.


Je crois que tout le monde est au courant. C'est la question de savoir si l'on doit utiliser le mot "mariage", et autoriser l'adoption, et tous les aspects qui vont avec, qui faisait dbat. 

Je ne devrais peut tre pas lire entre tes lignes, mais il me semble que c'est prcisment cette autosatisfaction des pro-, selon laquelle les antis sont des imbciles-ractionnaires-moyen-geux-fascistes, alors qu'eux sont gnreux-ouverts-intelligents-raisonnables, qui pose problme, et qui provoque la radicalisation qu'on observe, et que le gouvernement exploite (ils auraient tort: chaque mois de gagn, c'est 10K qui tombent).

Au dbut du dbat, j'tais plutt pro mariage pour tous, mais depuis que je vois le comportement de certains, je finirais presque par tre anti... En fait, je pense que dans cette affaire, les homos "de base" se sont fait avoir. Ils ont perdu l'image assez bonne qu'ils avaient dans la population, au nom du militantisme d'un tout petit nombre, et des calculs de quelques politiciens.




> Film adaptee d'une bande dessinnee (...) C'est sur, c'est plausible, ca raconte une histoire "de tous les jours". Toutes les histoires vraies ne sont pas invraissemblables.


Ce n'est pas parce que c'est vrai que c'est intressant, ni que a mrite d'tre prim. Et le fait qu'on puisse faire un film de 3 heures d'une BD de 50 pages (au mieux), laisse un peu rveur. 




> Et puisque tu parles de pitch de films, comment resumerais-tu les tres grands films reconnus de tous, que ce soit ceux avec le plus d'oscars, ceux de Fritz Lang, de Capra ou de n'importe quel realisateur ?


Pardon? Tu voudrais comparer Dr Mabuse, un vrai mythe moderne, le Faust du 20eme si tu veux, avec ces mignonnes "scnes de la vie moderne"? Tu n'es pas srieux. 




> Ben Hur : un prince condamne prepare son retour et sa vengeance. Youpi, un scenario que l'on s'empresse d'etudier dans les cours de literature tellement il est riche.


Ben Hur est un film norme par la prouesse technique, le nombre des figurants, l'ambition du sujet. C'est difficile  comprendre dans le monde actuel des effets spciaux. Tu dois pouvoir le comparer  Star Wars, je pense, ou peut tre  certains Spielberg. 




> Titanic : un pauvre tombe amoureux d'une riche sur un bateau qui va couler.


Moins ma tasse de th, mais je pense que beaucoup plus de monde s'identifiera  Titanic qu'au Monde de La... Si tu veux, on en reparle dans un an sur la base des entres.




> Le seigneur des anneaux, tome 3. Peut-etre le scenario le plus aboutit ?
> Autant en emporte le vent : Encore une histoire d'amour impossible. La aussi, un scenario tres tres evolue, qui nous remue le cerveau.


Non mais allo, l. Le seigneur des anneaux, on est  nouveau dans le mythe moderne, un roman qui restera. Le film, bah, le troisime est  mon avis le plus faible, mais en faire un film tait de toutes faons une mauvaise ide. Le livre est un truc norme...

Autant en emporte le vent, pareil, on est dans le roman gigantesque, a ne vaut pas Orgueil et Prjugs, mais ce n'est pas loin derrire. Et c'est une des rares adaptations de romans russies. 

Mais c'est un excellent exemple, Scarlet comme Rhett ont une profondeur bien plus grande que la plupart des personnages de nos films (et mme romans) contemporains. Un peu comme Gatsby, ou les hros de Salinger.

L'histoire est trs simple, comme dans TOUS les romans (les Misrables, madame Bovary, l'Education Sentimentale, tout est affreusement simple), c'est le traitement qui en est fait qui est grand, et c'est prcisment ce qui manque dans une grande partie de la production cinmatographique. Le cinma est  la culture ce que wikipdia est  la connaissance...

il reste quelques belles exceptions, souvent des romans adapts. Apocalypse now me parait le meilleur exemple. Je ne sais pas si tu as lu la nouvelle de Conrad dont il est adapt, mais a montre ce qui peut tre fait.




> On peut continuer avec les plus vus en france (Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis, la grande vadrouille, ...) ou n'importe quel autre critere.


Ils taient prims  Cannes? J'ai du rater un pisode.

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

> Je crois que tout le monde est au courant. C'est la question de savoir si l'on doit utiliser le mot "mariage", et autoriser l'adoption, et tous les aspects qui vont avec, qui faisait dbat.


Dans le cas present, la question est de savoir si le festival de Cannes est opportuniste ou non.
Il est certain que designer un film autour de l'homosexualite aujourd'hui n'est forcement pas innocent. Par contre, on ne saura jamais si ce film aurait eu la palme d'or dans d'autres circonstances.





> cette autosatisfaction des pro-, selon laquelle les antis sont des imbciles-ractionnaires-moyen-geux-fascistes, alors qu'eux sont gnreux-ouverts-intelligents-raisonnables, qui pose problme


Ce genre de points de vue completement oppose ne peut que poser probleme, nous sommes d'accord.


Moins ma tasse de th, mais je pense que beaucoup plus de monde s'identifiera  Titanic qu'au Monde de La... Si tu veux, on en reparle dans un an sur la base des entres.





> Le seigneur des anneaux, on est  nouveau dans le mythe moderne, un roman qui restera. Le film, bah, le troisime est  mon avis le plus faible, mais en faire un film tait de toutes faons une mauvaise ide. Le livre est un truc norme...


Je parlais bien du scenario, ou de ce qui en est a la base, c'est a dire le livre.






> L'histoire est trs simple, comme dans TOUS les romans (les Misrables, madame Bovary, l'Education Sentimentale, tout est affreusement simple), c'est le traitement qui en est fait qui est grand


C'est toi qui dit que le scenario ressemble au pitch d'un film de Luc Besson. Je tenais justement a te montrer que la simplesse du scenario, que tu denonces, n'empeche pas de faire un grand film.




> Ils taient prims  Cannes? J'ai du rater un pisode.


Je te cite : 


> Si tu veux, on en reparle dans un an sur la base des entres.


Il se trouve que ce sont les deux films les plus vus de France, c'est pour ca que je les citais.

De ce que je comprends, tu dis que la simplesse du scenario est navrante, et que c'est une mievrerie (ou pas loin). Je voulais juste montrer que la simplesse du scenario est aussi imputable a beaucoup de grands films, tout comme le cote mievre.

Apres, je n'ai pas vu le film, et je pense que toi non plus. Par contre, j'ai lu la BD dont est tire ce film, et je ne trouve pas du tout que ce soit ininteressant.

----------


## Barsy

@r0d : concernant les affrontement entre policiers et manifestants, il y en a toujours eu. Ce qui est nouveau (je dirai plutt rare) ici, c'est que ce sont des gens de droite qui dfilent. Et sans vouloir faire de gnralit, le militant UMP n'a pas l'habitude de faire des manifs et de se prendre de la lacrymo dans la tronche.

@dragonno : N'est-ce pas le principe mme de l'art que de transmettre des ides ? Que d'voluer avec la socit et d'essayer de la faire voluer ? Depuis toujours, l'art s'est saisi de tous les sujets, que ce soit moral, socital, politique, religieux... (au risque parfois de la censure, voire de peines plus grave pour certains auteurs) afin d'apporter un point de vu diffrent. Le festival de Cannes ne droge pas  cette rgle tout simplement. 
Aprs, tu peux ne pas partager les ides mises en avant par le festival ou par ce film en particulier. Mais aprs tout, chacun est libre de voir les uvres qu'il souhaite et de s'en forger sa propre opinion.

----------


## Invit

> Il est certain que designer un film autour de l'homosexualite aujourd'hui n'est forcement pas innocent. Par contre, on ne saura jamais si ce film aurait eu la palme d'or dans d'autres circonstances.


On ne le saura pas, mais en mme temps, a n'a plus vraiment d'importance: on vient de transformer ce film en un truc militant, qu'on ira voir, ou qu'on vitera, pour des raisons politiques. Bref, c'est devenu une oeuvre engage (et je pense que c'est tout bnf pour le ralisateur).




> C'est toi qui dit que le scenario ressemble au pitch d'un film de Luc Besson. Je tenais justement a te montrer que la simplicit du scenario, que tu denonces, n'empeche pas de faire un grand film.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. C'est vrai pour un roman, parce qu'on y insiste (souvent) sur l'analyse psychologique, ou des descriptions dtailles (regarde Zola), mais a passe mal au cinma o il faut de l'action, du scnario. C'est ce qui fait, d'ailleurs, que beaucoup de romans passent mal  l'cran. 

Ensuite, il y a simplicit et simplicit. Le problme du scnario  la Besson, c'est qu'il y a une ide, gnralement bonne, et rien derrire, sinon de jolies images. Dans un livre, tu ne peux pas faire cela, et une ide simple t'oblige  travailler l'criture, les personnages.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Or, sur ce sujet prcis (celui de l'usage de la violence par les forces de l'ordre), j'observe un clivage que je ne parviens par  expliquer, ni dans le fond ni dans la forme.


Je ne vois pas trop de clivage : 
- ceux qui manifestent (+ les partis + les journaux qui les soutiennent) se plaignent de se faire taper dessus
- le gouvernement dfend les forces de l'ordre en disant que le recours  la force est justifi

C'est pareil que ce soit la gauche ou la droite au pouvoir.

Par contre effectivement, je pense que certains n'avaient aucune ide de ce que c'est qu'une manif : 
- dans la plupart des grosses manifs il y a des dbordements et des casseurs
- si on respecte pas le primtre autoris, on se fait taper dessus
-  la fin, au moment de la dispersion, il vaut mieux partir, c'est souvent l que a part en sucette
- les CRS n'ont pas d'humour
- pour toutes les raisons prcites, on n'emmne pas des enfants  une manif

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @r0d : concernant les affrontement entre policiers et manifestants, il y en a toujours eu. Ce qui est nouveau (je dirai plutt rare) ici, c'est que ce sont des gens de droite qui dfilent. Et sans vouloir faire de gnralit, le militant UMP n'a pas l'habitude de faire des manifs et de se prendre de la lacrymo dans la tronche.


Le problme c'est que dans ces manifs, il y a 2 catgories (au moins) de personnes. Celles qui dfendent une certaine vision de la famille, un peu coinces dans leurs idologies d'origine catholique, et qui allaient  la manif comme pour une randonne pdestre. Et puis, d'un autre cot, il y avait les rac'-tendance facho - issus de lextrme droite, souvent homophobes (enfin pleindetrucphobes) et qui venaient pour en dcoudre. Quand on est CRS, et qu'on sait que si a tourne mal, on risque d'en prendre plein la gueule, ben on agit d'abord et on rflchit aprs !

----------


## Invit

> Le problme c'est que dans ces manifs, il y a 2 catgories (au moins) de personnes.


Tu as cela dans TOUTES les manifs, avec en fait pas mal de monde entre les deux, c'est  dire venus dans la premire catgorie, mais capables de basculer dans la seconde. Et bien sur, si ca tourne mal, tu prfres que la premire catgorie ait vacu les lieux, parce qu'ils sont les plus nombreux, et que a peut trs mal finir s'ils se trouvent mls  tout cela. 

C'est un peu l'origine des critiques lors de la prcdente manif pour tous, et pour le PSG: le lieu tait affreusement mal choisi, parce qu'il ne permettait pas une vacuation facile de la premire catgorie. (Et il faut arrter avec le 'pas d'enfants dans les manifs', les manifs pour la rgularisation des sans papiers il y a quelques annes taient menes par des mres avec leurs poussettes)


Pour le reste, c'est une question de vocabulaire. Quand ce sont des casseurs qui pillent les magasins  la fin d'une manif tudiante ou de salaris, c'est "une infime minorit qui a gch la fte". Quand ce sont des casseurs qui font le coup de main  la fin d'une manif contre le mariage pour tous, ce sont "les affreux racs qui montrent leur vrai visage". Ca tient bien videmment au fait que la premire manifestation tait l'expression d'un droit fondamental du peuple souverain et d'une rvolte populaire, alors que la seconde est un horrible mouvement moyenageux soutenu par des puissances occultes, et profondment anti rpublicain. 

Bref, c'est du kitsch...

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> @dragonno : N'est-ce pas le principe mme de l'art que de transmettre des ides ? Que d'voluer avec la socit et d'essayer de la faire voluer ? Depuis toujours, l'art s'est saisi de tous les sujets, que ce soit moral, socital, politique, religieux... (au risque parfois de la censure, voire de peines plus grave pour certains auteurs) afin d'apporter un point de vu diffrent.


Non Barsy, franchement pour moi l'art sert  exprimer ses motions, son ressenti, ses rves peut-tre mais l c'est "utiliser un film comme proslytisme politique", ce n'est pas de l'art.

----------


## Invit

ce que je me souvienne, 2012 n'tait pas l'anne des vieux ou de l'attaque crbrale et pourtant c'est  Amour  qui a gagn.
En 2011, je te l'accorde, c'tait peut-tre l'anne du chiant avec  The Tree of Life , opportunisme de bon aloi...
En 2010,  Lung Boonmee raluek chat , l'anne de la Thalande et des apiculteurs souffrant d'insuffisance rnale ? Pas que je me souvienne.
2009,  le ruban blanc , l'anne du film long et austre en noir et blanc sur une famille allemande dirige de main de fer par le pre?
2008,  entre les murs  l'anne de la ptasse? Probablement...

Je pourrais grener le palmars plus en profondeur pour prouver incontestablement que Cannes est vraiment proche de lactualit franco-franaise. Dautant plus que le jury est compos dun seul franais sur neuf personnes.

Et si ctait tout simplement le meilleur film de la srie cette anne?

Les histoires bases sur lhomosexualit ont quand mme donnes lieu  de trs bons films depuis un bout de temps, bien avant le mariage gay. Entre autre : 
 My Beautiful Laundrette  en 1985
 Adieu ma concubine  en 1993
 C.R.A.Z.Y.  en 2005
Etc

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu as cela dans TOUTES les manifs, avec en fait pas mal de monde entre les deux, c'est  dire venus dans la premire catgorie, mais capables de basculer dans la seconde. Et bien sur, si ca tourne mal, tu prfres que la premire catgorie ait vacu les lieux, parce qu'ils sont les plus nombreux, et que a peut trs mal finir s'ils se trouvent mls  tout cela.


Tout  fait d'accord. 




> Pour le reste, c'est une question de vocabulaire. Quand ce sont des casseurs qui pillent les magasins  la fin d'une manif tudiante ou de salaris, c'est "une infime minorit qui a gch la fte". Quand ce sont des casseurs qui font le coup de main  la fin d'une manif contre le mariage pour tous, ce sont "les affreux racs qui montrent leur vrai visage". Ca tient bien videmment au fait que la premire manifestation tait l'expression d'un droit fondamental du peuple souverain et d'une rvolte populaire, alors que la seconde est un horrible mouvement moyenageux soutenu par des puissances occultes, et profondment anti rpublicain.


J'ai parl de Facho/Reac d'Extrme droite. 
Et ce que soit des Facho/Reac d'Extrme droite, ou des Coco/Anar d'Extrme gauche ne change pas grand chose.

Le plus drle dans cette affaire, c'est la droite smouvant devant la violence policire  l'encontre de gentils manifestants...  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> Et ce que soit des Facho/Reac d'Extrme droite, ou des Coco/Anar d'Extrme gauche ne change pas grand chose.


Il y a tout de mme au moins deux diffrences importantes. La premire, c'est que les bourrins d'extrme gauche ne tapent pas sur les journalistes, les bourrins d'extrme droite si. La deuxime, c'est que les gros bras d'extrme gauche prfrent s'en prendre au matriel (distributeurs, agence bancaire, panneaux publicitaires...) alors que ceux d'extrme droite tapent sur des gens (arabes, noirs, homos...)




> Le plus drle dans cette affaire, c'est la droite smouvant devant la violence policire  l'encontre de gentils manifestants...


C'est effectivement une raction que j'ai du mal  comprendre.

----------


## Barsy

> Non Barsy, franchement pour moi l'art sert  exprimer ses motions, son ressenti, ses rves peut-tre mais l c'est "utiliser un film comme proslytisme politique", ce n'est pas de l'art.


Que veux-tu rpondre  un truc pareil...  ::roll::  Cultive-toi !! Tu verras sans doute que les uvres font passer bien des messages  travers les motions, ressentis, rves, qu'elles procurent.

----------


## Invit

> Que veux-tu rpondre  un truc pareil...  Cultive-toi !!


Ca n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'tre cultiv ou non. Le dbat entre un Art engag, et un Art purement esthtique est ancien, n'a jamais t tranch, et ne le sera jamais. 

Dans le cas du cinma, la question mrite d'tre pose. Les mme cinastes qui se dfendent de faire la promotion de telle ou telle attitude de leurs personnages, au nom de leur libert de cration (donc l'aspect "esthtique pure" de la chose), ne se gnent pas, quand ca les arrange, pour revendiquer l'engagement politique de leurs films.

Francois

----------


## r0d

Mais un art, mme engag, reste un art non? Sinon c'est compliqu, car presque toutes les uvres, tous arts confondu, portent des messages. Mme les peintures de De Vinci portent des messages religieux, pour donner un exemple.

----------


## dragonno

Fcharton a rpondu pour moi Barsy, c'est tout a fait ce que je pense.

Pour moi, l'art permet d'exprimer ses motions et son imagination et il est certain que dans ces expressions il y a des ides d'actualit je ne suis pas contre a, mais ce que je dis c'est que certains font un film juste pour faire passer une ide, du proslytisme donc ils travestissent leur action sous la forme de l'art mais leur but n'est pas de faire de l'art.

Le dessin, la poesie, le chant, la peinture, la danse, la cration en gnral, c'est de l'art, et exprime aussi des ides, mais certaines personnes ne sont pas dans un mouvement de cration mais dans un mouvement volontaire de proslytisme, c'est ce que je dis.

Aprs que chacun soit pour ou contre la mthode, c'est chacun qui le voit a...
Pour moi le festival de cannes ne devrait pas servir  ce genre de chose, mais juste slectionner le meilleur film (chose qui est difficile  faire d'ailleurs parfois).

----------


## gangsoleil

> Pour moi, l'art permet d'exprimer ses motions et son imagination et il est certain que dans ces expressions il y a des ides d'actualit je ne suis pas contre a, mais ce que je dis c'est que certains font un film juste pour faire passer une ide, du proslytisme donc ils travestissent leur action sous la forme de l'art mais leur but n'est pas de faire de l'art.
> 
> Le dessin, la poesie, le chant, la peinture, la danse, la cration en gnral, c'est de l'art, et exprime aussi des ides, mais certaines personnes ne sont pas dans un mouvement de cration mais dans un mouvement volontaire de proslytisme, c'est ce que je dis.


Donc il y a les bons artistes, qui font de l'art, et les mauvais artistes, qui font du proselytisme au travers de l'art...  C'est bizarre, ca me rappelle un truc avec des chasseurs ca.





> Pour moi le festival de cannes ne devrait pas servir  ce genre de chose, mais juste slectionner le meilleur film (chose qui est difficile  faire d'ailleurs parfois).


Et c'est quoi le meilleur film ? Sachant que tu n'en as probablement vu aucun parmi la selection de cette annee, comment peux-tu juger que ce film est, ou n'est pas, le meilleur ?

On peut meme aller plus loin, en se demandant qu'est-ce que le meilleur film, et sur quels criteres choisir. Et avant que la majorite des gens ne soient d'accord, on sera tous morts et enterres -- meme les plus jeunes d'entre nous.

----------


## Barsy

> Fcharton a rpondu pour moi Barsy, c'est tout a fait ce que je pense.
> 
> Pour moi, l'art permet d'exprimer ses motions et son imagination et il est certain que dans ces expressions il y a des ides d'actualit je ne suis pas contre a, mais ce que je dis c'est que certains font un film juste pour faire passer une ide, du proslytisme donc ils travestissent leur action sous la forme de l'art mais leur but n'est pas de faire de l'art.
> 
> Le dessin, la poesie, le chant, la peinture, la danse, la cration en gnral, c'est de l'art, et exprime aussi des ides, mais certaines personnes ne sont pas dans un mouvement de cration mais dans un mouvement volontaire de proslytisme, c'est ce que je dis.
> 
> Aprs que chacun soit pour ou contre la mthode, c'est chacun qui le voit a...
> Pour moi le festival de cannes ne devrait pas servir  ce genre de chose, mais juste slectionner le meilleur film (chose qui est difficile  faire d'ailleurs parfois).


En fait fcharton m'a rpondu  ct et toi aussi d'ailleurs. Si je reprends le fil du topic : tu sembles t'tonner que le festival de cannes rcompense des uvres engages (je rappelle que personne ici n'a vu le film, celui-ci n'tant pas encore sorti en salles, donc on ne fait que supposer qu'il l'est, si a se trouve, ce film est juste beau  ::P: ) et tu sembles considrer qu'il s'agit l d'un aspect propre  ce festival. Je me suis donc permis de te rappeler qu'il existe bien d'autres uvres engages (la question pourrait mme tre : en existe-t-il qui ne le soient pas ?) et que, ne t'en dplaise, les artistes font passer des messages  travers leurs uvres. 
Donc non, ce n'est pas propre au festival de Cannes. D'ailleurs, je suppose que si le film prim avait port des valeurs que tu dfends, tu ne serais pas venu ici tmouvoir de ce fait.

Cela dit, en relisant ton premier message, tu lances en fait un multiple dbat (un combo quoi) :
- Le festival de Cannes est-il opportuniste en profitant de l'actualit pour faire parler de lui ?
- L'homosexualit et la libert en Iran, est-ce que ce sont des valeurs dcadentes ? (au passage, on peut aussi dbattre sur le sens du mot "dcadence").
- Les cinastes ont-ils des "ennemis politiques" ?
- L'art doit-il tre (ou est-il) un vecteur pour transmettre des ides ?

Bref, encore un topicatroll dans lequel on a pas fini de causer pour qu' la fin, chacun finisse par garder les positions qu'il avait au dbut.

----------


## r0d

> Bref, encore un topicatroll dans lequel on a pas fini de causer pour qu' la fin, chacun finisse par garder les positions qu'il avait au dbut.


Ce qui n'est pas sans rappeler les heures les plus sombres de notre histoire...
(tentative de troll)

----------


## Invit

> Donc il y a les bons artistes, qui font de l'art, et les mauvais artistes, qui font du proselytisme au travers de l'art...  C'est bizarre, ca me rappelle un truc avec des chasseurs ca.


Si tu reformules la phrase en citant les Inconnus, a risque de te rappeler les Inconnus... la question de Dragonno tait un peu plus srieuse, je crois.


@barsy: tu as le droit de rpondre sur l'art engag au lieu de crier au troll et de l'alimenter de ce fait...

Pour mmoire ta rponse d'origine tait 




> Que veux-tu rpondre  un truc pareil...  Cultive-toi !! Tu verras sans doute que les uvres font passer bien des messages  travers les motions, ressentis, rves, qu'elles procurent.


pas exactement 




> Je me suis donc permis de te rappeler qu'il existe bien d'autres uvres engages (la question pourrait mme tre : en existe-t-il qui ne le soient pas ?) et que, ne t'en dplaise, les artistes font passer des messages  travers leurs uvres.


La question que pose Dragonno, parfaitement lgitime mme si tu ne partages pas ses ides politiques, me parait se rsumer en : 

1- en choisissant ce film, le jury surfe-t-il sur l'actualit? Tout le monde semble plus ou moins rpondre "oui"  celle l, ce qui n'est pas tout  fait tonnant vu les ractions dans les mdias.
2- est-ce bien raisonnable? et c'est l qu'on revient au dbat sur l'art engag, car si on est bien, comme tout le monde sur ce fil semble le dire, dans le clin d'oeil  l'actualit, voire l'actualit franaise, peut on encore parler d'art, de "festival international", d'universalit, ou juste d'une vague slection d'un petit microcosme, sans prtention esthtique aucune (ou si faible, si l'actualit peut ainsi prendre le pas). 

Je suppose que l'histoire jugera, on va voir les entres de ce film, et ce qu'il en restera dans cinq ans, je ne parie pas pour l'Art...

Francois

----------


## Barsy

> La question que pose Dragonno, parfaitement lgitime mme si tu ne partages pas ses ides politiques, me parait se rsumer en : 
> 
> 1- en choisissant ce film, le jury surfe-t-il sur l'actualit? Tout le monde semble plus ou moins rpondre "oui"  celle l, ce qui n'est pas tout  fait tonnant vu les ractions dans les mdias.
> 2- est-ce bien raisonnable? et c'est l qu'on revient au dbat sur l'art engag, car si on est bien, comme tout le monde sur ce fil semble le dire, dans le clin d'oeil  l'actualit, voire l'actualit franaise, peut on encore parler d'art, de "festival international", d'universalit, ou juste d'une vague slection d'un petit microcosme, sans prtention esthtique aucune (ou si faible, si l'actualit peut ainsi prendre le pas).


Encore une fois, tu occultes une partie des propos. dragonno ne se demande pas si le festival de Cannes (ou l'art en gnral) se doit de traiter de faits d'actualit ou s'il doit comporter des messages. Il lance directement le sujet en se plaignant que le festival encense des valeurs "dcadentes". Il porte donc demble un jugement sur le message du film (ici l'homosexualit).

On peut donc tout  fait supposer que si dragonno avait partag des ides similaires  celles reprsentes dans le film, cela ne l'aurait pas drang que l'art soit porteur de message et que le festival de Cannes soit en phase avec l'actualit.

Comme je l'ai fait remarqu dans mon prcdent message, dragonno a lanc un dbat  tiroirs, et celui-ci ne porte au final que sur un seul sujet : faire connaitre son mcontentement vis  vis des nouvelles loi en faveur de l'homosexualit.

----------


## r0d

> Comme je l'ai fait remarqu dans mon prcdent message, dragonno a lanc un dbat  tiroirs, et celui-ci ne porte au final que sur un seul sujet : faire connaitre son mcontentement vis  vis des nouvelles loi en faveur de l'homosexualit.


Excellente analyse. Tu as bien mis les mots sur ce qui me gnait dans ce fil mais que je n'arrivais pas  cerner.
En y rflchissant, j'ai peur de faire moi-mme ce genre d'erreur parfois... et ensuite de m'indigner que personne ne participe au "dbat" que j'ai ouvert  ::oops:: 
Donc merci doublement pour ton intervention.

----------


## lper

Cannes n'a pas t le premier en tout cas, Le Secret de Brokeback Mountain obtient l'oscar en 2006 du meilleur film, je te conseille dragonno !  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

Tous les arts sont engags.
L'architecture : si tu dessinnes une cathdrale, un temple, ou mme une simple maison la faon de la dessine sera un engagement (si tu construits en passif, la dcoration que tu mets)
Sculpture: si tu representes dieu, l'homme (la statue de la libert, la statue du christ au brasil, sculture  la grandeur d'un pays, de ces luttes,...)

Et un festival prime souvent l'engagement ce qui me semble logique.
Sans engagement on a rarement de bonne histoire.

----------


## dragonno

> Envoy par Barsy 
> Comme je l'ai fait remarqu dans mon prcdent message, dragonno a lanc un dbat  tiroirs, et celui-ci ne porte au final que sur un seul sujet : faire connaitre son mcontentement vis  vis des nouvelles loi en faveur de l'homosexualit.


Non, tu te trompes compltement sur ton analyse, et ce qui te fait te tromper sur mon compte c'estparce que tu sais que je suis contre l(homo-sexualit, mais dans ce sujet ce n'est pas mon aversion contre l'homosexualit que je met en avant mais juste le fait qu'un festival du cinma ne doit avoir qu'un seul ut selon moi c'est celui de donner des prix aux films qui sont slectionns par le jury (aprs faut voir qui compose le jury, moi je ne le connais pas).

Sur ce sujet, Fcharton a pour la deuxime fois trs bien rpondu pour moi dans son dernier post, j'ai l'impression que c'est le seul qui comprend le but de ce topic.
Comme je ne compte pas m'terniser  convaincre certains de la mauvaise utilisation du festival, je vais passer  autre chose.

Bonne continuation, je ne vous en veux pas pour autant hein  :;):

----------


## lper

Donc tu avoues ton intolrance pour toute une classe de la population, c'est grave je trouve tes propos, tu devrais habiter dans un autre pays o l'homosexualit est condamne.
De plus, tu critiques la dcision du jury alors que tu n'as mme pas vu le film, no comment. ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

@dragonno : Je sais que tu es "contre l'homosexualit" (mme si je m'en doutais dj) uniquement parce que tu l'as crit dans ton premier message. J'avais d'ailleurs essay de te sauver un peu la mise en disant que tu tais juste "contre les lois sur le mariage pour tous".
Est-ce que tu sais au moins ce que tu cris ? Ton message ci-dessus peut tre clairement interprt comme homophobe !!  :8O: 

L'analyse que j'ai formul est en fait trs correcte. Tu ne te rends mme pas compte de tout ce qu'on arrive  lire entre les lignes de tes messages.

----------


## dragonno

> @dragonno : Je sais que tu es "contre l'homosexualit" (mme si je m'en doutais dj) uniquement parce que tu l'as crit dans ton premier message. J'avais d'ailleurs essay de te sauver un peu la mise en disant que tu tais juste "contre les lois sur le mariage pour tous".
> Est-ce que tu sais au moins ce que tu cris ? Ton message ci-dessus peut tre clairement interprt comme homophobe !!


Barsy, d'une part mon aversion pour l'homo-sexualit n'est un secret pour personne, il suffit de lire mes interventions sur la discussion concernant le mariage gay dans le topic actualit, et si tu le dcouvre en lisant mon titre de ce topic tu es trs fort, lol, vu que c'est connu dj de beaucoup sur ce forum.
Ton affirmation sur le cot homophobe de mon post est vraiment typique, de ceux qui ont cette raction ds qu'ils rencontrent un avis d'une personne qui est contre, c'est d'abord une attitude extrmiste que ce genre d'affirmation, la mme que celle qui traite d'antismites ceux qui s'opposent  la version officielle du 11 septembre sur la tombe des tours US.
D'ailleurs le fait que je sois contre l'homo-sexualit est mon droit, mais ce topic comme je le disais et je le rpte n'est pas accs sur ce cot des choses mais seulement sur le rle du festival, tu ne veux pas le comprendre malgr mon explication claire et maintenant rpte, je vais finir par croire que tu es un extrmiste de la pense unique.

Tiens je viens de penser  autre chose, le fait que la loi aie t chang juste pour une ultra-minorit en France malgr une opposition claire de la majorit, le fait que cela se soit produit dans presque tous les pays, le fait qu'un mariage ait t clbr aussi dans ces pays dans la mme priode, Nigria, France, Brsil, etc, le fait que le mot mariage ait t utilis (connotation religieuse) au lieu d'union civile, tous ces faits peuvent faire penser  une organisation derrire out cela, une organisation qui n'aime pas la religion et utilise ce moyen par le mot mariage, d'attaquer la religion, et en mme temps de mettre le chaos qui serait son but vritable.
Bien sr en pensant  cette ventualit je peux faire dire de moi que je vois un complot l o il n'y en a pas.

----------


## Loceka

> tous ces faits peuvent faire penser  une organisation derrire out cela, une organisation qui n'aime pas la religion et utilise ce moyen par le mot mariage, d'attaquer la religion, et en mme temps de mettre le chaos qui serait son but vritable.
> Bien sr en pensant  cette ventualit je peux faire dire de moi que je vois un complot l o il n'y en a pas.


Non, je pense que tu as tout  fait raison.
D'ailleurs tu n'es pas le seul  penser a : Steven Spielberg, par exemple, avait tent (vainement malheureusement), de nous mettre en garde contre a mais tout le monde avait ri de lui.  ::(: 

Et il n'est pas le seul : Bruno Bianchi, Andy Heyward et Jean Chalopin ont, eux aussi, tent de nous alerter...

----------


## lper

> Tiens je viens de penser  autre chose, le fait que la loi aie t chang juste pour une ultra-minorit en France


6  7 % de la population, soit quelques 4  5 millions de personnes. ::roll:: 



> Bien sr en pensant  cette ventualit je peux faire dire de moi que je vois un complot l o il n'y en a pas.


change dire par rire. ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> D'ailleurs le fait que je sois contre l'homo-sexualit est mon droit,


Que veut dire cette phrase ?? Tu as la libert d'opinion ok, mais aucun droit d'tre contre une personne homosexuelle, comme le dit Barsy c'est de l'homophobie et c'est condamnable mon pauvre.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ton affirmation sur le cot homophobe de mon post est vraiment typique, de ceux qui ont cette raction ds qu'ils rencontrent un avis d'une personne qui est contre, c'est d'abord une attitude extrmiste que ce genre d'affirmation


Une partie de tes propos sur l'autre topic tombent sous le coup de la loi. Ca facilite pas la discussion, mais lgalement, oui, tu pourrais avoir droit  une plainte pour homophobie (que perso je ne ferais pas, je ne pense pas que a soit utile pour te faire changer d'avis sur le sujet).




> Tiens je viens de penser  autre chose, le fait que la loi aie t chang juste pour une ultra-minorit en France malgr une opposition claire de la majorit,


http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/sondag...1657086_23.php
Mou.

----------


## Grom61736

> Ton affirmation sur le cot homophobe de mon post est vraiment typique, de ceux qui ont cette raction ds qu'ils rencontrent un avis d'une personne qui est contre


juste aprs



> mon *aversion* pour l'homo-sexualit n'est un secret pour personne


...

No comment.
Tu ne dis pas que tu ne les comprends pas, tu ne dis pas que tu penses que c'est [insrez ici une des trouzmille thorie disant que les homos sont juste "malades"], tu dis que tu as une aversion, tu dclares ouvertement qu'un homosexuel te *rpugne*... Mais aprs "tu dis que je suis homophobe juste parce que je suis contre toi".





> le fait que la loi aie t chang juste pour une ultra-minorit en France malgr une opposition claire de la majorit


Faut revoir tes rgles de calculs. Nombre de manifestant / nombre de franais < 0.5 j'apelle pas a une majorit.
Et si tu appelles majorit ceux qui ont fait le plus de bruit dans les rues, j'aimerais pas voir ta notion de dmocratie...





> le fait que cela se soit produit dans presque tous les pays, le fait qu'un mariage ait t clbr aussi dans ces pays dans la mme priode, Nigria, France, Brsil, etc, le fait que le mot mariage ait t utilis (connotation religieuse) au lieu d'union civile, tous ces faits peuvent faire penser  une organisation derrire out cela, une organisation qui n'aime pas la religion et utilise ce moyen par le mot mariage, d'attaquer la religion, et en mme temps de mettre le chaos qui serait son but vritable.


Ah merde ! H, tu sais quoi, la vrit vraie en ralit ...
Si cela se droule dans plusieurs pays en mme temps et tt et tt.
Je ne vois qu'une seule conclusion logique : C'est Dieu ! Il a insufl la nouvelle parole  ses disciples.

----------


## Barsy

@dragonno : Je ne suis pas aller lire la discussion sur le mariage gay. Je ne participe pas  toutes les discussions de ce forum.

Et concernant ton premier message, je n'en ai pas lu que le titre.

Quelqu'un qui dit "je suis contre l'homosexualit", a revient au mme que quelqu'un qui dit "je suis contre les noirs". Cela s'appelle de la discrimination, et dans ton cas c'est de l'homophobie. Ne cherche aucun complot l dessous. Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas le rapport entre le 11 septembre et l'antismitisme par contre entre tre "contre l'homosexualit" et tre homophobe, j'en vois un.

Si ton souhait tait de lancer un sujet uniquement sur le festival de Cannes, peut-tre que tu n'aurais pas du commencer par attribuer l'pithte "dcadent"  l'homosexualit.

----------


## dragonno

C'est bizarre quand mme que bien que j'explique que mon topic ne concerne que le cot politique du festival on en vienne  parler que d'homosexualit, on est pas un peu hors sujet l ?
Bon comme je l'ai dis, je ne vais pas m'terniser sur une discussion qui tourne dans le vide,  plus  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

> Tiens je viens de penser  autre chose, le fait que la loi aie t chang juste pour une ultra-minorit en France malgr une opposition claire de la majorit, le fait que cela se soit produit dans presque tous les pays, le fait qu'un mariage ait t clbr aussi dans ces pays dans la mme priode,


1) Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a une minorit qu'on ne peux pas prendre des lois pour
Sinon il y a des lois contre la protection de l'enfant, les enfants sont une minorit ca sert  rien.
Les femmes viols c'est une minorit donc pas besoin de faire de loi contre le viol.
2) Il faut te reveiller, les homophobes sont devenu une minorit, la majorit des franais taient pour le mariage pour tous. 
Une foule de gugusses homophobes qui manifeste ne fait pas une majorit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Dragonno, que tu es une aversion pour les homosexuels et pour l'homosexualit en gnral, pourrait te cataloguer en tant qu'homophobe. Mais, je ne le ferais pas, pour ma part. Pourquoi ? Parce que dans notre belle socit moderne, qui prne d'une part la tolrance et la libert d'expression a une forte tendance  mettre des barrires, des murs au nom d'une "bien pensance" lisse et finalement liberticide.

Bref, dans ton expression "j'ai une aversion envers les homosexuels", je linterprte comme une rpugnance plutt que comme une haine. Et je n'associe pas tes propos  une volont de nuire aux homosexuels, mais seulement au fait que tu ne les comprends pas et ne veut pas les comprendre, et donc tu n'acceptes pas leur mode de vie.

Autant te dire que je n'approuve pas ta dmarche. Mme si je ne suis pas homosexuel, que je ne les comprends pas, je ne m'en mfie pas plus qu'une autre personne. D'ailleurs, peut-tre frquentes-tu des homosexuels sans le savoir, peut-tre mme ton meilleur ami est homosexuel. Je ne sais si tu as des enfants, mais peut-tre que tu es l'heureux(?) pre d'un(e) homosexuel(le). 

Tout cela pour dire que, je ne te condamne pas. Je te plains. 

Quand tu dis que cette loi concerne une minorit, je suis d'accord. Par contre quand tu dis qu'elle va contre une majorit, l tu te trompes. 
Pareil pour l'emploi du mot mariage. Ce mot n'a aucune connotation religieuse. Je suis mari, et je ne suis pas pass  l'glise. 
Ce que ne comprenne pas les "anti", c'est que le mariage religieux est une option non obligatoire du mariage. Pour faire simple, le mariage religieux n'a aucune valeur, autre que spirituel. Ce qui me fait bien rire, en passant, c'est toutes ces personnes qui se rclament du mariage au nom de la religion, mais qui n'hsiteront pas divorcer (alors que c'est interdit selon les lois religieuses).
Autre paradoxe, l'glise qui autorise aujourd'hui le mariage devant dieu pour des personnes ayant divorces. Les lois du seigneur, si elles sont impntrables, sont infrieures  l'intrt pcuniaire.

Pour moi cette loi est bonne, normale, rpublicaine car elle met  galit tous les franais devant le mariage. 

Pour en revenir  la discussion sur Cannes et le choix du jury, je dirais qu'avant de tirer des conclusions oiseuses, il faudrait avoir vu tous les films en comptition. Et mme, dans ce cas, ce que certains vont trouver bien, d'autres le trouveront nul. 
Et, mme si le jury avait dcid de surfer sur l'actualit franaise, c'est leur choix. Le ralisateur du film a dit qu'il avait fait se film bien avant que le mariage pour tous soit  l'ordre du jour. Le fait qu'il soit prim alors que la loi est juste adopte et qu'elle ait fait autant de bruit (pour rien,  mon avis), en fait forcment un acte militant. Mais, l'acte est-il volontaire, ou est-ce juste une concidence, il n'y a que les membres du jury qui peuvent rpondre  cela.

----------


## Invit

> C'est bizarre quand mme que bien que j'explique que mon topic ne concerne que le cot politique du festival on en vienne  parler que d'homosexualit, on est pas un peu hors sujet l ?


Barsy a assez bien rpondu  cela. Tu as utilis le mot dcadent (mme si tu as expliqu dans ton premier message que ce n'tait pas de cela que tu voulais parler), donc tu es homophobe, et donc jeu, set, et match... Ce que tu pouvais dire par ailleurs n'a plus d'importance. 

C'est une caractristique de la discussion de forum, il y a des mots, et des ides, qui disqualifient, parce qu'ils mettent toute la discussion dans une ornire gentils contre mchants, parfaitement strile, et plus tu te dfends, plus tu creuses l'ornire (et plus tu confortes tes dtracteurs dans leurs certitudes bien pensante, qui leur permet d'ailleurs de te dire qu'il faudrait quitter le pays, je n'ose imaginer leur raction si on leur disait cela,  eux, les gentils... ils appelleraient la police, je suppose...).

@Jon:  mon avis, avoir, ou n'avoir pas vu les films n'apporterait pas grand chose. Il s'agit d'un choix politique PARCE QUE c'est comme cela qu'une large partie des commentateurs (dans les deux camps, note bien), l'a pris. Il est bien sur possible que le jury n'ait pas imagin une seconde que ca aurait pu tre le cas, mais j'ai comme un doute. 

Francois

----------


## lper

> C'est une caractristique de la discussion de forum, il y a des mots, et des ides, qui disqualifient, parce qu'ils mettent toute la discussion dans une ornire gentils contre mchants, parfaitement strile, et plus tu te dfends, plus tu creuses l'ornire (et plus tu confortes tes dtracteurs dans leurs certitudes bien pensante, qui leur permet d'ailleurs de te dire qu'il faudrait quitter le pays, je n'ose imaginer leur raction si on leur disait cela,  eux, les gentils... ils appelleraient la police, je suppose...).


Comme je suis viser directement car je parlais de changer de pays, j'avoue que de la manire dont tu t'y prends pour dtourner mes propos, tu es trs fort ou alors tu n'as rien compris du tout  ce que je voulais dire.
Je suggrai juste  notre ami dragonno si il ne se plaisait pas en France d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil dans d'autres pays juste pour voir comment a se passe, les pays par exemple ou l'homosexualit est un dlit.
De plus, le but d'une discussion n'est pas de disqualifier les gens, ce n'est en tout cas pas mon but et je ne ressens pas cela sur ce forum qui est plutt d'un esprit ouvert.

----------


## Invit

> Je suggrai juste  notre ami dragonno si il ne se plaisait pas en France d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil dans d'autres pays juste pour voir comment a se passe, les pays par exemple ou l'homosexualit est un dlit.


Effectivement, a n'a rien  voir avec des slogans du genre "la France tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes", porteurs de haine, de division, inadmissibles, quoi... 

Et ce n'est pas non plus du mme tonneau que le discours des bas du front du forum du Figaro, quand ils disent aux admirateurs du Front de Gauche d'aller vivre en Core du Nord... 




> De plus, le but d'une discussion n'est pas de disqualifier les gens, ce n'est en tout cas pas mon but et je ne ressens pas cela sur ce forum qui est plutt d'un esprit ouvert.


Sur ce fil, j'ai l'impression qu'on est assez rapidement pass d'une discussion sur la politisation du festival de cannes  une analyse des crimes du camarade Dragonno contre la pense... Mais bon, je dois manquer de subtilit.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

$string = 




> 2009,  le ruban blanc , l'anne du film long et austre en noir et blanc sur une famille allemande dirige de main de fer par le pre?


s/$string/pre/Allemagne/

s/$string/famille/Europe/

...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> Barsy a assez bien rpondu  cela. Tu as utilis le mot dcadent (mme si tu as expliqu dans ton premier message que ce n'tait pas de cela que tu voulais parler), donc tu es homophobe, et donc jeu, set, et match... Ce que tu pouvais dire par ailleurs n'a plus d'importance.
> 
> C'est une caractristique de la discussion de forum, il y a des mots, et des ides, qui disqualifient, parce qu'ils mettent toute la discussion dans une ornire gentils contre mchants, parfaitement strile, et plus tu te dfends, plus tu creuses l'ornire (et plus tu confortes tes dtracteurs dans leurs certitudes bien pensante, qui leur permet d'ailleurs de te dire qu'il faudrait quitter le pays, je n'ose imaginer leur raction si on leur disait cela,  eux, les gentils... ils appelleraient la police, je suppose...).


D'accord, donc on peut avoir de l'aversion pour l'homosexualit ou tre contre l'homosexualit sans tre homophobe ?

----------


## lper

> Effectivement, a n'a rien  voir avec des slogans du genre "la France tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes", porteurs de haine, de division, inadmissibles, quoi...


oui en effet rien  voir, si tu as bien compris mon propos.



> Sur ce fil, j'ai l'impression qu'on est assez rapidement pass d'une discussion sur la politisation du festival de cannes  une analyse des crimes du camarade Dragonno contre la pense...


Y a des phases que Dragonno a lances qui sont contre mes ides, je rpond c'est tout et encore une fois je ne fais aucun procs sur dragonno, je dfend tout comme lui mes ides.

----------


## Invit

> D'accord, donc on peut avoir de l'aversion pour l'homosexualit ou tre contre l'homosexualit sans tre homophobe ?


Il faudrait dfinir tous ces mots... 

Un assez grand nombre d'htrosexuels (l'immense majorit?) prouve effectivement une certaine aversion  l'ide d'avoir des relations homosexuelles (sinon, ils seraient homos, ou bi). C'est une aversion pour l'homosexualit, non? Sont ils homophobes?

Un assez grand nombre de parents n'apprcient gure l'ide qu'un de leurs enfants soit homosexuel. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne s'y feront pas, le chasseront de chez eux, ou cesseront de l'aimer, mais le malaise est bien rel, et je crois qu'on peut parler d'aversion. Homophobie, aussi? 

Je connais des homosexuels qui dtestent la reprsentation exagre que certains gays (flamboyants comme ils disent) font de l'homosexualit, reprsentation assez dominante dans les mdias, et soutenue par une partie de la communaut gay. Ils sont, dans une certaine mesure, "contre l'homosexualit", au mme titre qu'un htrosexuel qui voudrait "qu'ils gardent a pour eux". Homophobes?

Certaines personnes, des homosexuels mme, n'taient pas favorables au mariage homosexuel, et aux revendications des homos et des pros. L encore, ils sont contre l'homosexualit, et sa reconnaissance lgale. Homophobes toujours?


Le problme, c'est qu'homophobe, comme presque tous ces mots en "-phobe" dont les bien pensants nous abreuvent, est une insulte  gomtrie variable. Ces derniers temps, a voulait dire "toute personne qui mettrait ne serait ce qu'une doute sur le bien fond de la loi Taubira", je suppose que le sens va voluer, qu'on l'accomodera bientt  toutes sortes de sauces, mais que a n'ira pas dans le sens d'une plus grande prcision.  

Alors, rpondre  ta question...

Francois

----------


## Invit

Au final, ce n'est pas Cannes qui est opportuniste.  ::aie:: 
C'est l'auteur de ce fil qui transforme a en sa tribune.

----------


## dragonno

> Barsy a assez bien rpondu  cela. Tu as utilis le mot dcadent (mme si tu as expliqu dans ton premier message que ce n'tait pas de cela que tu voulais parler), donc tu es homophobe, et donc jeu, set, et match... Ce que tu pouvais dire par ailleurs n'a plus d'importance.


En effet, Fcharton, le problme vient de l et Barsy l'a bien soulign, mais j'ai une valeur du mot dcadent qui n'est pas la mme que Barsy et d'autres ici sur ce forum, ce que je trouve dcadent ne l'est pas pour eux, pour moi les gens de LOT dans la bible ou le rgime d'un empereur romain clbre pour ses orgies sexuelles sont dcadents.

Dans le dictionnaire, le mot dcadent signifie : Qui va vers sa chute.
L'humanit tant ce qu'elle est par l'enfantement, la naissance, et donc entre un homme et une femme, cette humanit est en chute si une grande partie d'elle-mme devient homo-sexuelle, car la rduction de l'enfantement n'assurera pas la mme puissance de renouvellement de cette humanit, cette humanit est donc forcment dcadente selon le dictionnaire.

Mais comme je l'ai dis, je ne veux pas faire de ce topic un sujet sur l'homo-sexualit car il y en a dj eu un ailleurs dans "actualits" et ce n'est pas mon dbat du jour.

Bravo  Fcharton qui vraiment sait analyser dans ses derniers posts la situation, vraiment une personne qui a le sens de l'analyse.

----------


## Barsy

> En effet, Fcharton, le problme vient de l et Barsy l'a bien soulign, mais j'ai une valeur du mot dcadent qui n'est pas la mme que Barsy et d'autres ici sur ce forum, ce que je trouve dcadent ne l'est pas pour eux, pour moi les gens de LOT dans la bible ou le rgime d'un empereur romain clbre pour ses orgies sexuelles sont dcadents.
> 
> Dans le dictionnaire, le mot dcadent signifie : Qui va vers sa chute.
> L'humanit tant ce qu'elle est par l'enfantement, la naissance, et donc entre un homme et une femme, cette humanit est en chute si une grande partie d'elle-mme devient homo-sexuelle, car la rduction de l'enfantement n'assurera pas la mme puissance de renouvellement de cette humanit, cette humanit est donc forcment dcadente selon le dictionnaire.
> 
> Mais comme je l'ai dis, je ne veux pas faire de ce topic un sujet sur l'homo-sexualit car il y en a dj eu un ailleurs dans "actualits" et ce n'est pas mon dbat du jour.
> 
> Bravo  Fcharton qui vraiment sait analyser dans ses derniers posts la situation, vraiment une personne qui a le sens de l'analyse.


Nous avons le mme dictionnaire et donc, la mme dfinition pour le mot dcadent toi et moi. Donc pour une fois, on est d'accord sur un point. Champagne !!  ::D: 

Par contre pour ce qui est du reste... Ce qui est incroyable, c'est que plus tu te dfends, plus tu t'enfonces. Tu nous ressors tous les arguments homophobes qui nous ont t servis par les opposants tout au long du "dbat" (si on peut parler de dbat...) sur la loi.

Les homosexuels existaient dj bien avant la loi sur le mariage pour tous et loi ou pas loi il en existera toujours. Il n'y aura aucun impact sur la natalit et cela ne fera pas "devenir" plus de gens homosexuels.
La preuve, ces mmes arguments avaient t avancs lors des dbats sur le PACS "mon Dieu !! On va tous devenir pds !!" et pourtant 15 ans aprs la France affiche le score de natalit le plus lev d'Europe.

Et encore une fois, si tu ne souhaite pas de dbat sur le mariage pour tous et l'homosexualit, tu n'as qu' faire attention aux mots que tu choisis lorsque tu dmarres un topic. 
Et fcharton s'est tromp, je n'ai pas dit que tu t homophobe suite  l'emploi du mot "dcadent" ( ce moment, j'ai simplement dit que tu tais opposant  la loi), j'ai dis que tu tais homophobe lorsque tu as commenc  dire que tu tais contre l'homosexualit. Mais en ralit, c'est peut-tre Jon Shannow plus que fcharton qui a effectu une analyse correcte de ton cas.

----------


## dragonno

Ok tu as raison, tu es trs fort,  plus Barsy, bonne continuation dans ta voie  :;):

----------


## r0d

> tu devrais habiter dans un autre pays o l'homosexualit est condamne.


Effectivement, mais le problme avec ces gens-l, c'est qu'ils dtestent encore plus les pays o leur faon de voir est applique. L'intolrance ne tolre rien, pas mme l'intolrance.

----------


## Darkzinus

> En effet, Fcharton, le problme vient de l et Barsy l'a bien soulign, mais j'ai une valeur du mot dcadent qui n'est pas la mme que Barsy et d'autres ici sur ce forum, ce que je trouve dcadent ne l'est pas pour eux, pour moi les gens de LOT dans la bible ou le rgime d'un empereur romain clbre pour ses orgies sexuelles sont dcadents.
> 
> Dans le dictionnaire, le mot dcadent signifie : Qui va vers sa chute.
> L'humanit tant ce qu'elle est par l'enfantement, la naissance, et donc entre un homme et une femme, cette humanit est en chute si une grande partie d'elle-mme devient homo-sexuelle, car la rduction de l'enfantement n'assurera pas la mme puissance de renouvellement de cette humanit, cette humanit est donc forcment dcadente selon le dictionnaire.
> 
> Mais comme je l'ai dis, je ne veux pas faire de ce topic un sujet sur l'homo-sexualit car il y en a dj eu un ailleurs dans "actualits" et ce n'est pas mon dbat du jour.
> 
> Bravo  Fcharton qui vraiment sait analyser dans ses derniers posts la situation, vraiment une personne qui a le sens de l'analyse.


Ah mais justement on ira moins vers la chute si le nombre de naissances diminue (la dmographie mondiale augmente il s'agit donc plus que du renoovellement)... Je ne partage pas ton constat sur l'homosexualit mais quand bien mme le nombre de naissances diminuerait dans le monde cela serait une bonne chose tant on file  moyen (long ?) terme vers l'abme. Et je ne parle pas l de la crise actuelle mais d'un problme autrement plus critique.

----------


## dragonno

J'ai trouv ce message d'une internaute :




> Mr Spielberg qui est l'un des plus grands ralisateurs de cinma contemporain a dit que pour lui le meilleur film tait Le Pass et non La vie d'Adle... Le jour des dlibrations, avant 17 h la palme d'or tait pour Le Pass, on avait incidemment demand  toute l'quipe d'etre prsente... Mais surprise  17h deux membres du jury changent d'avis... ! Et font basculer la majorit pour La vie d'Adle ! Bizarre ! Vous avez dit bizarre... Il


Sur cette page :
http://www.lepoint.fr/culture/la-vie...-1676253_3.php

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai trouv ce message d'une internaute :
> 
> Sur cette page :
> http://www.*lepoint*.fr/culture/la-vie-d-adele-palme-amere-04-06-2013-1676253_3.php


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> J'ai trouv ce message d'une internaute :
> Sur cette page :
> http://www.lepoint.fr/culture/la-vie...-1676253_3.php


Personnellement, j'ai aussi crit des conneries pas trs crdibles sur un forum mais qui se sont tout de mme retrouv publie dans un journal...
Alors la crdibilit d'une seule personne sortie de nulle part, j'y crois aussi fort qu'aux thses conspirationnistes.

----------


## dragonno

Tu dis que c'est des conneries, donc c'est que tu sais ce qui s'est pass ce jour-l, le jour du vote ?
Je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas, donc il faudrait, avant d'affirmer qu'elle dit des conneries, se demander d'abord si c'est vrai ou pas.

----------


## lper

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas, donc il faudrait, avant d'affirmer qu'elle dit des conneries, se demander d'abord si c'est vrai ou pas.


Tu fais vraiment confiance  ce genre d'informations ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> Tu dis que c'est des conneries, donc c'est que tu sais ce qui s'est pass ce jour-l, le jour du vote ?
> Je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas, donc il faudrait, avant d'affirmer qu'elle dit des conneries, se demander d'abord si c'est vrai ou pas.


De meme, avant d'y croire, il conviendrait de verifier. Je propose donc que tu appelles Spielberg pour qu'il confirme ou infirme. Mais comme on ne sait pas si c'est lui qui te repondra ou bien si c'est son secretariat qui fait une blague, je pense qu'il faut qu'il organise une conference de presse mondiale en directe pour que les gens sachent reellement ce qui s'est passe ce jour la.

----------


## GPPro

> Tu fais vraiment confiance  ce genre d'informations ?


Evidemment, c'est exactement ce qu'il a envie de lire.

----------


## Barsy

> Tu dis que c'est des conneries, donc c'est que tu sais ce qui s'est pass ce jour-l, le jour du vote ?
> Je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas, donc il faudrait, avant d'affirmer qu'elle dit des conneries, se demander d'abord si c'est vrai ou pas.


En fait c'est l'inverse. Tant qu'une information n'est pas vrifie comme vrai, on considre qu'elle est fausse. Donc c'est  toi de nous apporter la preuve qu'elle dit vrai et non pas  nous de prouver qu'elle dit des "conneries".

Cela dit, tu vas encore dire que je critique, mais sincrement, quelle crdibilit veux-tu qu'on porte  celui qui nous tire des conclusions  partir de "commentaires" piochs au hasard sur la toile...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> J'ai trouv ce message d'une internaute :
> Sur cette page :
> http://www.lepoint.fr/culture/la-vie...-1676253_3.php


tonnamment, le commentaire incrimin a disparu aujourd'hui...

Par compenser, tu peux lire l'article suivant : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/festi...spielberg.html

----------


## Barsy

Non, je te rassure, il y est toujours : http://www.lepoint.fr/reactions/cult...2013-1676253_3

Je suppose que s'il avait disparu, cela aurait trop fait plaisir  certains qui auraient vu l la preuve supplmentaire d'un complot.

----------


## Invit

> Non, je te rassure, il y est toujours : http://www.lepoint.fr/reactions/cult...2013-1676253_3
> Je suppose que s'il avait disparu, cela aurait trop fait plaisir  certains qui auraient vu l la preuve supplmentaire d'un complot.


Effectivement, c'est moi qui ne sait pas crire Schpilbergue dans un CTRL+F...

----------


## dragonno

> tonnamment, le commentaire incrimin a disparu aujourd'hui...


Ah, il y est, bon  :;): 

Mes conclusions ne sont pas tirs de la toile, ces lments sont juste l pour montrer que je ne suis pas le seul  penser du mal du festival.
En plus ce ne sont pas des conclusions forcment que j'ai, mais des hypothses, comme le ferait n'importe quel enquteur.
Dj que l'on puisse se poser des hypothses  partir de faits rels c'est dj un signe quand mme, il n'y a pas de fume sans feu, quoique de nos jours on sait la produire  :;):

----------


## lper

> Ah, il y est, bon 
> Mes conclusions ne sont pas tirs de la toile, ces lments sont juste l pour montrer que je ne suis pas le seul  penser du mal du festival.


C est bien de penser tout ce que tu veux, par contre si tu pouvais filtrer par toi mme en ayant un peu d'esprit critique avant de balancer n'importe quoi, a serait plus intressant comme fil de discussion... ::?:

----------


## dragonno

Montre-moi ce qui n'est pas tri par exemple...On a peut-tre pas la mme notion de ce qui peut tre utile.

----------


## lper

> Montre-moi ce qui n'est pas tri par exemple...On a peut-tre pas la mme notion de ce qui peut tre utile.


voici un bel exemple d'information utile  mon got :
http://www.france2.fr/emissions/envo...osexuels_59325

----------

